# New 586 Build



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi,
I just finished this build today.... Taking it out for it's first ride this morning... oh boy!
The build consists of SRAM Red Gruppo, Zipp bars and stem, Spinergy Carbon Wheelset.
View attachment 131561


View attachment 131562


View attachment 131563


View attachment 131564


View attachment 131565


View attachment 131566


View attachment 131567


View attachment 131568


----------



## adlerburg (Feb 1, 2008)

*History - 1st Ride Impression*

The history of this bike is not as straight forward as wanting and building a Look bike. For the past year I've been riding a Scott Addict R1 which replaced my 2 years of riding a Specialized Roubaix. The jump from the Roubaix to the Addict was extremely gratifying as the Addict fulfilled all the shortcomings I felt the Roubaix suffered. The Roubaix seemed a bit sluggish at times, and wasn't a stellar climber. The Addict felt much snappier and alive under me, and climbing became challengingly enjoyable.. unlike on the Roubaix where I dreaded climbs. I purchased a Cervélo Carbon Solist for my son in hopes he'd ride with me. Unfortunately that fantasy wasn't realized, so I rode the Cervélo alternately with the Scott. With the exception of tucked-in high speed decents, the Addict was a better bike in every way... climbing, responsiveness, (especially) comfort. So the Cervélo was slated to be jettisoned. THEN... The idea struck me to just sell the frame, and swap the components out to build either a Time VXRS or a Look 595. After reading every review and article on both frames, I settled on the Look. At the bike shop about to purchase the 595, the owner pulled out this 586 Team frame and I fell in immediate love. This lugless masted sexy beauty with it's non-traditional headset stole the show! I built it using the SRAM Red components that were on the Cervélo. My Addict has Campy Record and I'm more satisfied by a long shot with the Campy stuff than the SRAM... That being said, I set up the Look exactly in measurements to the Addict (with the exception of the seattube being a trifle different in angle .02º), and blasted out for a ride. Interestingly, the ride on the 586 was very similar to the Addict. It was very lively and responsive... kind of just felt as if it were just an extension of my will.. very transparent. The only difference that was blatant was the overall smoothness of the 586 compared to the Scott. Now, the Scott is not uncomfortable at all.. very smooth. The Look just took that to a different level. The remarkable thing to me, was that even though the ride became smoother and more cush... the responsiveness and climbing ability was not deminished at all! The Look is about a pound heavier than the Scott which wasn't noticeable to me while riding. One thing that irked me with the 586 was a clacking noise when riding over rougher than glass smooth terrain. I isolated it to cable noise running in the frame to the back brake. This will undoubtably drive me nuts in the future... does anyone have any solution to that? Ultimately with the 586, I felt exhilarated, inspired, and honored to ride such a stellar bike. I would love to ride it with Record components.... Anybody wanna swap Record fo Red?
Does anyone else have any experiences with the 586 as well?
Thanks guys,
Mick

View attachment 131759


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

""Nice bike""


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Awesome write up... AND bikes.


----------



## groundzero (Oct 25, 2004)

hey do you mind showing some up close pix of how you did the connections to the nokons? sweet bike.


----------

